# Estimated Honey Prices...revisited!



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have been thinking and reworking a few things. My pricing philosophy is simple. I am not out to make any money. I am looking to cover my jar cost and my cost for the label and printing. I know that I am never going to pay for what I have put in this hobby and thats ok. so, with that said, here is my reviced prices.

Any opinions would be welcome

1.5 oz jar selling for $1.00 (sampler)
2 oz jar selling for $1.25
4 oz jar selling for $2.00
6 oz jar selling for $2.75
9 oz jar selling for $4.00
12 oz jar selling for $5.00
15 oz jar selling for $6.00

any opinions?


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

First, I'd make that 1.5 oz jar, the sampler, just that, a sample, a freebie. Only pull it out when someone isn't sure the real thing is any better than the processed stuff.

Next, if it were me, I'd drop the 2 oz one...too much like the sampler. If your jars are the glass jars with the lid about the same diameter as the jar, the 2 oz would be good for several beeswax products, like lip balm.

Next, and PLEASE don't take this wrong, but your statement "My pricing philosophy is simple. I am not out to make any money. I am looking to cover my jar cost and my cost for the label and printing." is a bit bothersome. You might not be wanting to have this be anything but a hobby, but others rely on beekeeping to feed their family. While your prices aren't too low, that philosophy could lead to prices someone trying to make a living couldn't come close to paying.

Example: Your nick, Chef Iaasac, implies you are a chef. I'll go further and pretend that not only are you a chef, you are a personal chef, cooking for dinner parties, family gatherings, etc. in your area.

I move to Oregon and, since I make a living off my bees, I bring them with me...but as a hobby, I like...no love...to cook, and I'm pretty darn good at it, as good as you as a matter of fact, so I start doing, as a hobby, not to make any money, just cover costs, the same thing you do for a living, but rather than charge market rate of, say, $250 for a dinner party like you, I figure...heck...$20 will cover my expenses.

As I said, the prices you posted aren't that predatory, but your stated pricing philosophy could lead to that at some point down the road.

Just my 2 cents worth.

BubbaBob


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

bubbabob:

Thank you for your post. Sometimes I forgot important issues like that. I have struggeled for the past three days on how to price honey. I am not sure rerally what it is worth and I am looking to more experianced people to help me. Granting I understand that honey prices very. But just adding the jar cost plus the label and printing cost multaplied by three (like stated in a previous thred) is B.S. in my opinion. 

for example, the 15 oz jar costs .73 cents and labeling and printing costs .35 cents which is a 1.08 x 3 is 3.24. that means I would be selling a jar of honey for 3.24. That raises a red flag to me.

Let me ask you a question... do you think the prices are to low than? I am not sure what people will pay for. I havent really had the time to go to the store and see what they are charging. I have been to a few farmers markets but there has been NO beekeepers there. 

Thank you again for your opinion!


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep in mind, I am in Georgia, and prices vary by region, but around here, for wildflower raw unprocessed honey, I retail 4 sizes, and price them, at single unit retail, as follows:

8 oz $3.00, 1 lb $4.50, 2 lb $7.50, and 3 lb $10.50.

My sourwood is about 25% higher.

Well...gotta go. Time to make a speech to the local Rotary Club breakfast meeting.

BubbaBob


----------

